# A 5/8" radius chisel?



## daveward (May 24, 2014)

Moving on to the next project...I need to buy or make a tool. Let's see if I can explain it. For a number of not easy to explain reasons I need a chisel that matches the quarter round shape of a 5/8" radius hinge. I've seen lot's of squaring up tools that would take a round cornered mortise and make it a 90 degree corner but none that would create the 5/8" radius to start with. 

As if you were creating the hinge mortise with chisels only, I want a special purpose chisel just to mark and deepen that 5/8" radius. Before routers, what did our grandfather's use?

Thanks.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*carving gouges come in different radii*

Wood carving gouges are different than wood chisels, they are rounded, not beveled straight across:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gouge-Set-I...584?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2344808870

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4Pcs-Carvin...752?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a489eeab0


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

It used to be that you could find tools like that on the $1.00/$4.00 table of cheap tools. I bought a set of rounded "chisels" many years ago just for purposes like you are describing. Look around the cheap tool tables.

George


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Your grandfather didn't use rounded corner hinges, he used square corner ones. It wasn't until we started using routers for door hinges that the rounded corner ones came out, same with strike and latch plates. If you want to hand cut rounded corner hinges you should look for an incannel gouge. Some of us would just use a drill bit, most would use square corner hinges. 
http://www.traditionalwoodworker.co...r-Gouge-by-Henry-Taylor/productinfo/225-5805/


----------

